# Ultimate Sound Deadening and more. 08 Tundra



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

You've probably seen this beast in the SecondSkin install videos and also on our YouTube channel. Vehicle is owned by FloridaSPL's Buzz Thompson. The truck is a 2008 single cab Toyota Tundra with a TRD supercharger (over 500hp) has less than 9k miles on in.

2 layers of Damplifier Pro, 6 layers of Spectrum, and a layer of Luxury Liner Pro are going in the cab. The doors... well the doors are done to the extreme as you've seen in the videos.... The doors are almost 5' long and have take about a bulk pack of Damplifier Pro in each.

*The Truck*








*Buzz Starting on the first layer of Damplifier Pro on his 5' long doors.*








*Once he starts he can't stop..*








*You guessed it.. time for Spectrum..*








*Spectrum after spraying..*








*About a month later after adding layers of Spectrum, it's cured*


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*Interior gutted*








*Taking out the factory deadening (this wasn't easy)*








*2 Layers on the back wall*








*2 layers on the ceiling*








*Oh yes.. even the dash is coming out!*








*naked firewall*








*This is a lot of work! whew..*


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*Now that the cab has 2 layers of Damplifier Pro, it's time for Spectrum (6 layers!)*








































*Finally cured*


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*Hmm what's next.. 2 cases of spray foam to fill the areas SecondSkin can't get too*


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*Luxury Liner Pro up next.. (this stuff rocks!)*


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

I find it interesting that you guys used that expanding foam to fill the cracks as I was just reading a build log on a guy that used an expanding foam for the purpose of stiffening his chassis. Apparently it's measured in "pounds" and can very significantly strengthen the chassis of a car... I wonder how much something like that would help your cause?

I would think that the foam you used seals crevices, but wouldn't add very much strength, which you'd probably only need if you're going for SPL....

Some pretty nice work you're doing there too though! That takes a lot of patience, that's for sure!!


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*Now onto the panels.. this requires a lot of patience. Damplifier, Overkill*

































*Sick!*


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*Door panels*








*Damplifier Pro*








*Whoa.. you know many pieces that is? And cut to fit?*








*Overkill Pro and OverKill*


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope everything goes back together..


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

Now that some weight was added.. lets add some powa!


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow..props on the effort. I think that is the most dampening product I have eve seen installed in a single vehicle!!


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

That is ridiculous! I would be curious to find out how much weight was added.


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Wonder if you'll be able to hear outside sirens and cars passing by  Very interesting!


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you thought about needing longer hardware (for seat brackets, seat belts, ect..)? Looks like you've added significant thickness.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Amazing Job...Wow.


----------



## Bob'O (Apr 8, 2009)

that's pretty sweet!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Holy **** this is a tomb on wheels now. Great job man.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!

Thats just sick!

I bet you have more time in to just what you have posted then most do in the there whole system install!

I sure would not want to see the bill to do all that!

later.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Dougie085 said:


> Wonder if you'll be able to hear outside sirens and cars passing by  Very interesting!


Since deadener doesn't block sound (well), I would suspect his truck will still be plenty loud inside. The windows are also the weak link in sound blockage anyway.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope you are sponsored..... I probably bought 3-4 cars for less than that much deadening material. Looking great!


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

did you put LLP in the doors too?

looks amazing btw


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow...I'm amazed at the attention to detail in regards to the panel deadening. The OCD is strong with this one...


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

that some serious sounddeadening...TRD ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

How do you get rid of the factory sound deadening, I've tried everything except for an air chisel..


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

30something said:


> Wow...I'm amazed at the attention to detail in regards to the panel deadening. The OCD is strong with this one...


'Tis indeed.



Viperoni said:


> I find it interesting that you guys used that expanding foam to fill the cracks as I was just reading a build log on a guy that used an expanding foam for the purpose of stiffening his chassis. Apparently it's measured in "pounds" and can very significantly strengthen the chassis of a car... I wonder how much something like that would help your cause?
> 
> I would think that the foam you used seals crevices, but wouldn't add very much strength, which you'd probably only need if you're going for SPL....
> 
> Some pretty nice work you're doing there too though! That takes a lot of patience, that's for sure!!


Empty voids harbor resonance. Since they're not empty anymore, they are less noisy.



mxl16 said:


> That is ridiculous! I would be curious to find out how much weight was added.


A couple hundred pounds. But that's nothing compared to the equipment going into it.



Dougie085 said:


> Wonder if you'll be able to hear outside sirens and cars passing by  Very interesting!


Yes I will. The glass lets a LOT of noise in and there's nothing I can do about it. This is similar to wearing hearing protection. You still hear everything, it's just not as loud.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> Have you thought about needing longer hardware (for seat brackets, seat belts, ect..)? Looks like you've added significant thickness.


I was careful to remove the deadening from the areas where the hardware attaches to the interior. Mostly, the goal was to reduce vibration and structure born noise. But I wanted to make sure that I filled the voids behind all of the panels as well. Without the Luxury Liner Pro, everything would have returned to it's normal position easily. But the reduction of external noise gained by using LLP is worth the extra effort applied to making it work.



Mooble said:


> Since deadener doesn't block sound (well), I would suspect his truck will still be plenty loud inside. The windows are also the weak link in sound blockage anyway.


Actually, all you can hear now is noise entering through the glass. There is absolutely NO ROAD NOISE from my tires and body. It's remarkable.



shadowfactory said:


> did you put LLP in the doors too?
> 
> looks amazing btw


Negative. LLP would create reflections not reduce them. I used Damplifier Pro, Spectrum, and Overkill Pro in the doors.



30something said:


> Wow...I'm amazed at the attention to detail in regards to the panel deadening. The OCD is strong with this one...


:Yota voice: 'Tis indeed.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> How do you get rid of the factory sound deadening, I've tried everything except for an air chisel..


A scraper, a chisel, and A TON of elbow grease. The deadening was foamy air filled crap, but removing it from all of the shapes in the floor was the challenge.

Thanks for all the props!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

FloridaSPL.com said:


> Now that some weight was added.. lets add some powa!


ROFL....that blower can't weigh THAT much!


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> ROFL....that blower can't weigh THAT much!


No it doesn't weigh that much however the truck is tall and the engine bay is very wide and deep. You simply can't reach over and drop it on with your own arms. The bracket you see is a TRD hoist bracket made especially for dropping these things on.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

FloridaSPL.com said:


> No it doesn't weigh that much however the truck is tall and the engine bay is very wide and deep. You simply can't reach over and drop it on with your own arms. The bracket you see is a TRD hoist bracket made especially for dropping these things on.


I can see what you mean. Leverage is a ***** when you're working deep in an engine bay like that. How much power is that supposed to put to the ground?


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

very awesome!!


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

WOW this is incredible. I am amazed that you stripped the firewall on a new vehicle. I did this once on an older vehicle to deaden the firewall and people who haven't done this just can't imagine how big of a job it is with all the wiring, HVAC, etc. and getting everything to fit back together properly. I always wondered what it would be like to do this on my new car but after that experience, there's no way I'm messing around with a full dash removal again.

Next time I go to Miami I have to get a ride in your truck.

My hat is off to you!


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are pics of the completed interior.



















It went together successfully. 

Now who wants to bet on how many pieces I had left over?


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> I can see what you mean. Leverage is a ***** when you're working deep in an engine bay like that. How much power is that supposed to put to the ground?


It depends on the day and location, but mine dynoed at 405hp/450 tq to the wheels.



dbiegel said:


> Next time I go to Miami I have to get a ride in your truck.
> 
> My hat is off to you!


Make that Tampa and you're on.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

FloridaSPL.com said:


> Make that Tampa and you're on.


where in Tampa are you?


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

FloridaSPL.com said:


> Now who wants to bet on how many pieces I had left over?


I'm going to with 0! As OCD as what you have shown so far was there is no way you forgot to put something back in.

So what do I win?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dang hehe, over how long of a time period was all this done? by how many people? if its one person and basically one long continuous work period...then man...that is oneof hte most extreme feats of patience and dedication i have ever seen 

i think if i ever were to do this to a car, be it my own or a customers, i would need like half a year, and do it for a few hours every week or when i gather up the motivation hehe.. espeically the back of hte door card stuff...

curious, could oyu not have just sprayed the back of the door cards with quite a few layers of liquid? and then did the foam?


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought all you SPL guys used concrete and MDF to deaden!  

That is insane dedication but I think you missed a spot


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

great work... patience is really a virtue!


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow...... just Wow. I agree, OCD to the MAX.:laugh:
John


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

> Negative. LLP would create reflections not reduce them. I used Damplifier Pro, Spectrum, and Overkill Pro in the doors


Can you explain.? I thought that the LLP was a barrier and therefore would limit the transmission of sound through the interior panel of the door (if applied as a top coat to a deadener).


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

where in tampa are u?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

are you going to be using motor mat and other products under the hood?

nice build log though. audiowise what do you plan to do? I'm assuming a fairly nice sq install is in order after all that work


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

LLP is a barrier and sure it helps sounds from traveling from outside to inside the cab but at the same time it's a reflective surface as far as sound waves are concerned.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

KARPE said:


> where in Tampa are you?


Masaryktown. US-41 and Hernando County line.



simplicityinsound said:


> dang hehe, over how long of a time period was all this done? by how many people? if its one person and basically one long continuous work period...then man...that is oneof hte most extreme feats of patience and dedication i have ever seen
> 
> i think if i ever were to do this to a car, be it my own or a customers, i would need like half a year, and do it for a few hours every week or when i gather up the motivation hehe.. espeically the back of hte door card stuff...
> 
> curious, could oyu not have just sprayed the back of the door cards with quite a few layers of liquid? and then did the foam?


Spectrum doesn't adhere to plastic.

Yes. One person, 2 months.



Brian_smith06 said:


> are you going to be using motor mat and other products under the hood?
> 
> nice build log though. audiowise what do you plan to do? I'm assuming a fairly nice sq install is in order after all that work


Yes. Damplifier and Motor Mat under the hood coming soon.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

how quiet is this car after deadening lol  Crazy build


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Ridiculously Crazy

You have either have way to much time or way to much money.

If its the latter.... give me some 

Props for such meticulous work, A+++++++++++++++


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

Miska said:


> Ridiculously Crazy
> 
> You have either have way to much time or way to much money.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it's neither. I have a severe lack of brain cells.



khanhfat said:


> how quiet is this car after deadening lol  Crazy build


I took a factory Tundra 1300 miles from Florida to Georgia and back last week. And I have to say it made a huge difference. 

When I say huge, I don't mean that you can't hear anything. It's just that there are a lot of noises missing. 

I have ZERO tire noise, the body is more solid, and the muffler at 80mph sounds like a factory truck at 40mph.

I have ASL on the factory radio (speed sensitive volume adjustment) and on the low setting it's too loud. It's set up from the factory with a stock truck in mind. But mine blasts the stereo too loud for the lack of noise in my truck. Works great with the windows down though. 

Overall, I'm pleased with the job.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

The more I drive, the quieter it is.....


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Were you able to make it do 0-60 in 4.8 ?


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

amazing work, i tip my hat to you


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow... awesome deadening job!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

It's a real shame you didn't take sound measurements on before and after for all that work, at least you could have justified the cost of all that deadener with some results that proves it works.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

FloridaSPL.com said:


> *Interior gutted*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried dry ice to harden the factory deadener making it easier to break out?


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

So, was the guy a few posts ago correct about you having ZERO parts left over. I was going to guess that as well but that would seem almost impossible.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

What? said:


> Have you tried dry ice to harden the factory deadener making it easier to break out?


Why would you remove it?


----------



## ARH (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations. You know have a quiet truck. What happened to the sound quality part?


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I know in my truck (07 Dodge Ram Reg.cab) after sound deadening my truck is so much quieter, I have a hard time hearing Police cars and other sirens but my windows are about 1/4" thick. 

I know what you mean about the stock stereo being to loud now, Amazing what a little deadener will do.

I did not go as insane as you did with removing the dash, I might just have to think about doing that. As long as I can still drive it to work and back.

So what are you overall plans for the truck, just to have the most quiet stock truck?

Jason


----------



## reokogen (Jun 3, 2009)

I just hope you don't get in a wreck. all that work for nothing. lol by the way it looks it may save you too


----------



## moclan (Jun 1, 2009)

quick question: I thought you had to "seal" the junction of LLP by using tape. It's looks like you just did the firewall and then some pieces on the floor. Shouldn't they be joined?


----------

